# Help me choose my PC monitor



## Jonathan_RG (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi guys!
I'm new in the forums, but I have years of visiting TPU, and well...

Recently sold my monitor (Dell S2340M) by the lack of HDMI ports, and I've spent looking for one with IPS panel, HDMI and audio out.

I have these options:
ViewSonic VX2370SMH-LED - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RM235I/?tag=tec06d-20
Asus MX239H - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1IAL7W/?tag=tec06d-20

Both meet with my needs, but I don't know which to buy. Any other suggestions?
My budget is $350, however, the monitor must cost under $250 because I'm from Nicaragua and the shipping cost is $ 60-100 approximately.

PD: Sorry for my bad english, my native language is spanish. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2013)

asus pretty sure my heart just stopped.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 16, 2013)

Its a little high for a 23in IPS. I paid $170 for my HP 23xi. On sale from Fry's


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 16, 2013)

Jonathan_RG said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm new in the forums, but I have years of visiting TPU, and well...
> 
> Recently sold my monitor (Dell S2340M) by the lack of HDMI ports, and I've spent looking for one with IPS panel, HDMI and audio out.
> ...



Dell S2340L should have a HDMI port.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 16, 2013)

No idea why you would want HDMI on a monitor, but do you have LG IPS monitors on offer?


----------



## Jonathan_RG (Oct 16, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Dell S2340L should have a HDMI port.



Yep, and I like the design, but it doesn't have HDMI audio output. :/



Fourstaff said:


> No idea why you would want HDMI on a monitor, but do you have LG IPS monitors on offer?



Because I have planned use it with an PS3/4. (I'm a PC gamer, however, I like certain exclusives as God Of War)  

---

Well, reading on the web I found that Asus produce better panels than ViewSonic (someone can confirm me this?), so...
I think that I will take the risk with the Asus, I hope that does not come with dead pixels or artifacts, because I can't return it. .__.


----------

